# De-humidifiers for full-timers



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

A recent topic suggested that it was not necessary for an RV to have a de-humidifier on board. Well, I don't disagree at all - BUT - I do suggest that it is very easy to spot those of us who do have one compared to those who don't. 
On a very cold winters morning just look around at the condensation streaming off of most RV windscreens and you will see why we use a small de-humidifier most of the time. We have actually managed to ruin a set of windscreen curtains from exposure to condensation - they got stained from damp and when we washed them we simply couldn't get them back to an even colour - in Mo's opinion they looked as if they had been tie-dyed! 
On an average day we take out between 3 and 4 litres of water which has accummulated from the gas cooker, the shower/wash room use, the washing machine and finally from normal bodily perspiration.
Yes, we have max-air vents fitted on all of our ceiling vents but that is to protect us from rainfall more than anything and although they are open nearly all of the time, they are certainly adjusted when the wind is in the wrong direction - with Mo's disabilities she is sitting still much more than most people and therefore is subject to getting cold much, much quicker than most people. 

Dick


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree Dick.. 

I did a roast chicken in mine on Monday night  and the windows were and often are pretty misted...

May buy one whilst I am (still) on unmetered hook up


----------

